# dynamische Tabelle aus MySQL-Statement



## Steusi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß leider nicht genau in welchen Bereich es passt. Kennt jemand eine fertige Funktion / Framework / Code-Schnippsel oder Ähnliches, welches mir eine angepasste Tabelle ausgibt aus einer MySQL Abfrage.

- Überschriften angeben oder von der SQL-Tabelle übernehmen.
- User kann jede Spalte sortieren (ggf. sogar mit Filter)
- User kann jede Spalte einblenden ausblenden

Ich denke ich muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden und es gibt schon genug Lösungen, daher wäre ich über ein "tool" sehr erfreut.

Etwas in dieser Art nur mit mehr Funktionen für den User:

```
<?php
function generateTable($dbconnection, $sql){
  $result = mysql_query($sql, $dbconnection);
  if (!$result) {
    throw new Exception('sinnvoller Text, sinnvolle Exception-Klasse');
  }
  $row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC);
  if ($row) {
    echo '
      <table align="left" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="3" id="anmlist">
        <thead>
          <tr class="listborder">
            <td>', join('</td><td>', array_map('htmlentities', array_keys($row))), '</td>
          </tr>
        </thead>
    ';
    do {
      echo '<tr><td>', join('</td><td>', array_map('htmlentities', $row)), "</td></tr>\n";
    } while ($row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC));
  echo'</tbody></table>';
  }
} 

$db = mysql_connect(...) or die(mysql_error());
mysql_select_db(..., $db) or die(mysql_error());
generateTable($db, 'SELECT ...');
```
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2013)

Hi,
jGrid: http://www.trirand.net/ (für kommerzielle Lizenz) oder http://www.trirand.com/blog/?page_id=6
Tablesorter: http://tablesorter.com/docs/
Datatables: http://datatables.net/

Viele Grüße


----------



## Steusi (7. August 2013)

Datatables gefällt mir von der Optik sehr schön, aber ich habe es so verstanden, dass einfach jQuery genutzt wird um eine HTML Tabelle mit mehr Möglichkeiten ausstattet.

Ich würde gern einem Skript, eine Klasse, ein Framework oder was auch immer haben.

Da gebe ich die Zugangsdaten von der DB ein und meine SELECT-Abfrage.
Damit eine Tabelle automatisch erstellt wird, ähnlich wie bei PHPMyAdmin wäre sehr schön!

Gibt es soetwas noch nicht?


----------

